# SF/FTP Cat 6a



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Anybody happen to have a part number for Belden, Corning, Hitachi or any major brand of SF/FTP Cat6A cable? I can find S/FTP, but not SF/FTP, but I'm certain it's made because I've had to terminate some of it in the past. It's in a location that I'll never be able to check to read the jacket.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Try Belden 8164.00152 - not sure if that's a cat cable for networking or made for serial comms. 

I'd swear Rockwell had this but their web site is not helpful. 

If you find SF/FTP it may be billed as Cat 7. 

Save a minute on the phone, drop your pants before you call for this :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

splatz said:


> Try Belden 8164.00152 and maybe Rockwell.
> 
> If you find SF/FTP it may be billed as Cat 7.
> 
> Save a minute on the phone, drop your pants before you call for this :laughing:


Bummer is that this Belden # is serial cable colors.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

This what you need?

http://netplusnetworks.com/en/product/SF-FTP_Cat6A_Cable


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> This what you need?
> 
> http://netplusnetworks.com/en/product/SF-FTP_Cat6A_Cable


Indeed it is, and when I questioned the spec, the home office engineer sent me a link to that. Trouble is, that's a link to a Chinese manufacturer that doesn't seem to have any distributors. I'm calling Belden on Monday if nothing shakes out here. Either that or I'm just going to use S/FTP like everyone else and make them like it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> Indeed it is, and when I questioned the spec, the home office engineer sent me a link to that. Trouble is, that's a link to a Chinese manufacturer that doesn't seem to have any distributors. I'm calling Belden on Monday if nothing shakes out here. Either that or I'm just going to use S/FTP like everyone else and make them like it.


I would take S/FTP (or really any STP) from a quality manufacturer over Flybynight Cable Wire and Cat Toy Manufacturing's finest SF/FTP.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

drsparky said:


> This what you need?
> 
> http://netplusnetworks.com/en/product/SF-FTP_Cat6A_Cable


Hah, their domain expired already. lol!


----------

